

WebP2P - New Peer to Peer Technology on the Web - marcieoum
http://gun.io/blog/webp2p-new-peer-to-peer-technology-on-the-web/

======
abcd_f
> _There is a new mailing list for peer to peer hackers_

Well, there is an old mailing list too -
<http://lists.zooko.com/mailman/listinfo/p2p-hackers> \- which is still the
place to go for all p2p questions. Pretty much anyone and everyone notable in
p2p domain is on it, and the discussion quality tends to be similar to that of
early HN.

------
Mizza
Hey, who keeps submitting my articles to HN? >=)

This one jumped the gun a bit.. I just got control of the WebP2P.org domain
name and this evening I was going to put up a real website with actually
useful information rather than that crappy blog post.. oh well, internet moves
too fast for me!

Seriously, you should join the list if you're interested! Please introduce
yourself if you do! There's tons of great people on there already and things
are starting to heat up.

------
quadhome
It's frustrating to see so many disparate efforts.

For example, there's the Peer to Peer Streaming Protocol[1] work occurring in
the IETF. Really fantastic stuff! (they basically took Bittorrent, stripped
the cruft, and used a Merkle Tree to enable streaming.)

[1] <https://datatracker.ietf.org/wg/ppsp/>

~~~
wmf
Don't forget RELOAD, DECADE, and ALTO. The IETF is somewhat broken right now
because they let people who frankly don't matter create working groups, and so
those WGs turn out to be pointless. But to their credit, PPSP (swarming
overlay multicast) is fairly orthogonal to WebRTC (low-latency point-to-point
A/V chat). There are probably some aspects of the protocols that could be
similar; I don't know if they're trying to converge those parts.

------
dmboyd
Isn't the hardest aspect always going to be getting browser support for NAT
PMP?

~~~
pwpwp
Well, there are a lot of folks from companies like Ericsson and Cisco working
on IETF's RTCWeb¹, so I guess they'll figure it out. And BitTorrent clients
manage to do it, too.

¹ <http://tools.ietf.org/wg/rtcweb/>

------
dfc
I am not a big fan of the list archives. It makes reading long threads tough.
And its awful when a reply is not quoted properly...

------
drivebyacct2
The best part is, if you're willing to enable a couple Chrome flags, you can
have all of this. Right now. JSEP, ROAP, ROAP-over-JSEP, WebRTC, even a fairly
function multipeer Skype clone in a weekend (if the Chrome team would enable
multiple PC objects)

~~~
rmc
Oh? Care to elaborate with a simple HOWTO?

